# Metro Arms American Classic II By Eagle Imports



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Here are the pics of the Gun I bought on tuesday 06/12/2012 here are the features it comes with Model # AC45G2C caliber 45 A.C.P. frame 4140 steel with a polished feed ramp slide 4140 hammer forged steel with a lowerd & flared ejection port sight novack style rear dovetail front three dot sight front & rear cocking serrations match grade slide to frame fit hard crome finish match grade barrel & barrel bushing hammer forged steel barrel with a polished & thoated chamber beavertail grip safety tactical right hand only thumb safety extended slide relase extended mag relase three hole trigger commander hammer 8rd mag by act mag with a bumper pad you can look this gun on bersa web sight click on the pic with the 1911 on it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beware the extended slide release.
Make sure that your thumb doesn't touch it, when you place it on the safety lever.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks nice, hope it runs well for ya'.

Gotta' echo Steve on the extended slide stop, pending on certain variables it can be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

thankyou I like the extended slide relase it a plus for me I have short thumbs & it hard for me to relase the slide with a standard slide relase that what I like about the extended slide relase & extended mag relase it great for guys like me with short thumbs from what I've been hearing & reading about it it should run like a sewing maching I had one before the only reason I don't have it now & bought this one I traded for a gun S&W don't make any more a model 66 .357 Magnum 4 inch barrel I have a magazine article about it was rated as the best gun to buy on a beer budget I don't drink beer but I'm on beer budget LOL marine if it ok with you I would like to put bigger pics of it on here if it don't take up to much space on this formun I will also put pics of my model 66 & if I can find that magazine I will tell which one & what page the article start on :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you are right-handed, and you use both hands to hold the pistol, and you use the slide-lock (instead of "sling-shotting"), then I suggest that you learn to use your _left-hand thumb_ to manipulate the slide-lock lever.
In that case, I also suggest that you switch to the normal-length slide-lock lever.

Whenever I find it possible, I do my best to count the rounds I'm firing.
I like to leave one round in the gun's chamber, while doing a quick reload.
That does two good things:
• If you are attacked while switching magazines, you have one quick shot available to you, no matter what the condition of the gun is, and
• You neither need to use the slide-lock, nor do you need to "sling-shot" the slide.

I suppose that, in the middle of a real street war, I will find it very difficult to remember to count my rounds.
But it was not terribly difficult, under the pressure of an IPSC/SWPL match.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a handsome looking gun. I'm a big fan of stainless.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Steve I had a Colt 1991 A1 & I put an extended slide relase on it myself & never ingauge the slide relase by mistake while I was shooting it & I put a 1000 rounds through it I'm not trying to be rude but if I don't know how to manupliate a 1911 by now where to put my fingers & thumbs at while I am shooting it I midas well just carry a big knife & hope the other guy don't have a gun & that I'm quicker than him


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Here are the same pics just bigger so you can see the gun better.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*45*;
Although you may have lots of experience, I didn't know that.
Even though you may have lots of experience, that doesn't preclude you from learning something from me. Nor does it preclude me from learning from you.
If I were to begin with the assumption that you already know all the things I may offer you, then I wouldn't offer you anything. Would that be a better method?

I was taught that, when someone offers me advice, I should listen politely, and then say, "Thank you."
I was also taught that I needn't ever _use_ the advice I'd been given. My only duty was to listen politely and to say, "Thank you."
(It was also acceptable to say, "I already know that, but I thank you for offering it to me.")


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I found that article I was talking about it is in American Handgunner March / April 2012 issue Beer Budget 1911 it start on page 50 & continues on page 88 there was some other 1911 in that article as well


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry Steve & thanks for the advise


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Revisiting this thread.I was at the gun show today and one thing on my hunt list was a decent 1911( meaning not high end custom) and ran across a good deal on one of these.Actually of the ones I looked at today this one really stuck out to me as a pretty good bang for the buck. Im just wondering how it is working out for you.Anybody else have experience with this gun? Ive done a search so far havent come up with much in the way of actual user comments. My local Acadamy Sports carries these and according to them,they cant keep them in stock.Thanks.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

My Government Model has about 1,000+ rounds thru it, and it has been 100% reliable. It has shot all kinds of ammo and used cheap $5.97 mags from Cheaper Than Dirt up to a Wilson Combat mag. It has been accurate from the start and darn fun to shoot.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

qwiksdraw said:


> My Government Model has about 1,000+ rounds thru it, and it has been 100% reliable. It has shot all kinds of ammo and used cheap $5.97 mags from Cheaper Than Dirt up to a Wilson Combat mag. It has been accurate from the start and darn fun to shoot.


Thanks-Im hearing good things about this gun but cant find one anywhere.Did see one guy at the show last weekend that had 2 of them but I wanted to look into them further. Academy sells them but are back ordered.The manager there told me they sell pretty much as soon as they hit the shelf.I may have to wait til all the hype dies down a bit.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Best bang for your buck! No malfs through 1000+ rounds. Near custom fit. Very accurate.
I cut the wide paddles off with a dremel coutoff disc. They are now 1/8" wide or less.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

The American classic line is a nice line of 1911s. You can make a very good gun out of them. Out of the 8 1911s I have 3 of them are American classics. Out of the box they are not that bad, I put a wilson combat barrel and bushing, along with a new hammer and trigger in the blued version of your gun. After everything was said and done I have about 700 into the weapon. It is very nice and well fitted pistol.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

I really like mine. I put stag grips on mine. It has not FTF.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Since my last post my Gov't model is looking at about 3000 rounds and it is still performing 100%. 

Which means I can't use this pistol for malfunction practice! :smt1099


----------

